# Create a new ACNL Character!



## jopony (Nov 23, 2014)

Create a new animal crossing villager! What are they like? What do they look like? Whats their favorite fruit? What type of animal are they? ^^

Mine is a pink monkey whos short like a chipmunk character. Her name is Bono and she has a Peppy personality and wears a gray parka. Their catchphrase is "Ooka!" and her photo frame saying is '"No matter how you eat it, a Banana is still a banana!"'


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 23, 2014)

my characters name is Mac. He is a smug little blue chicken and his catch pharse is "bruh". He wears the chefs shirt and his photo says "SHREK AIN'T LOVE, I'M LIFE."


----------



## RainbowCherry (Nov 23, 2014)

Tear is a cub villager. He is black (Similar to Poncho's colour) with a sort of forced smile on his face. Has a single tear dripping out of his right eye, with green eyes. His eyes look as if he was forcing them to be happy, but still look sad. He wears spider-web clothes (I don't know what they're called really, but I mean the spider web clothes Cherry wears.) His catchphrase is "Heheh..."
and his picture quote is "No matter what, you'll lose."
He's Poncho's evil twin! Dun dun dunnn

- - - Post Merge - - -

I forgot to add, his animal crossing personality is Cranky.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 23, 2014)

This should go in General AC discussion...


----------



## jopony (Nov 23, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> my characters name is Mac. He is a smug little blue chicken and his catch pharse is "bruh". He wears the chefs shirt and his photo says "SHREK AIN'T LOVE, I'M LIFE."



And I bet he wears meme shirts and has a tumblr. DISGUSTING.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RainbowCherry said:


> Tear is a cub villager. He is black (Similar to Poncho's colour) with a sort of forced smile on his face. Has a single tear dripping out of his right eye, with green eyes. His eyes look as if he was forcing them to be happy, but still look sad. He wears spider-web clothes (I don't know what they're called really, but I mean the spider web clothes Cherry wears.) His catchphrase is "Heheh..."
> and his picture quote is "No matter what, you'll lose."
> He's Poncho's evil twin! Dun dun dunnn
> 
> ...



I want to hug him. I want to hug him a lot. ;v;


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 23, 2014)

COCO 


Spoiler


----------



## Disband (Nov 23, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> COCO
> 
> 
> Spoiler



lol


----------



## Chris (Nov 24, 2014)

Moved to another board, so post quality rules now apply guys.


----------



## jopony (Nov 24, 2014)

Tina said:


> Moved to another board, so post quality rules now apply guys.



Thank you for moving this, sorry for the misplacement nwn


----------



## biker (Nov 25, 2014)

Mine is a green cranky Chameleon named Cammo. His catchphrase is "snake?" and his photo frame saying is '"Kept you waiting huh?"'


----------



## Jamborenium (Nov 25, 2014)

Bass the sea bass
His catch phrase is IT'S ME
And his greeting is SURPRISE YO
He is a lazy villager

His photo says YOU CAN NEVER ESCAPE ME


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

Nebudelic said:


> Bass the sea bass
> His catch phrase is IT'S ME
> And his greeting is SURPRISE YO
> He is a lazy villager
> ...



He also spreads a virus transforming all of your villagers into Bass
And then you get eaten by the basses 
the end


----------



## kml64 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine is Pepper the rabbit, who is Ash colored with blue eyes, and a pink circle nose. Her personality is normal, and her favorite shirt would be the white and pink spotted one. Her favorite fruit is cherries. Her hobby would be cooking, and her catchphrase is 'Spicy!'


----------



## jopony (Nov 27, 2014)

kml64 said:


> Mine is Pepper the rabbit, who is Ash colored with blue eyes, and a pink circle nose. Her personality is normal, and her favorite shirt would be the white and pink spotted one. Her favorite fruit is cherries. Her hobby would be cooking, and her catchphrase is 'Spicy!'



;w; thats so cute i actually want to draw that haha


----------



## kml64 (Dec 3, 2014)

Go ahead if you want! I don't mind x3


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 3, 2014)

kml64 said:


> Mine is Pepper the rabbit, who is Ash colored with blue eyes, and a pink circle nose. Her personality is normal, and her favorite shirt would be the white and pink spotted one. Her favorite fruit is cherries. Her hobby would be cooking, and her catchphrase is 'Spicy!'



Omfg she sounds so cute. I want her.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 3, 2014)

Christa, the third rabbit. He's like Francine and Chrissy, but in green, with more normal and cute eyes. Her personality is normal.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

ellabella12345 said:


> COCO
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Yes please gimme o u o//



Nebudelic said:


> Bass the sea bass
> His catch phrase is IT'S ME
> And his greeting is SURPRISE YO
> He is a lazy villager
> ...


This is going in my signature


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Dec 10, 2014)

We need a Smug Cat so here is Tony, a Greenish furred Cat with Black stripes on his tail, Eyes that would be a mix of Punchy and Bob's eyes, a cat mouth also similar to Punchy's, his catchphrase would be "Booty Kick", his initial clothes would be the Dawn Tee, he would have a house with a Blue wall and a Stone tile, and he'd have a CD Player playing K.K. Ragtime, and his Birthdate would be 3/11, and his picture quote is "Why is Super Monkey Ball Expert 7 so hard?!".


----------



## Envelin (Dec 10, 2014)

MIGHT AS WELL SHOW YOU THE WHOLE FLIPPING TOWN. 

http://imgur.com/34QRFxr
Name: Envelin
Species: Human
Occupation: Stressed out mayor

http://imgur.com/vIe980n
Name: Macy
Species: Fruit Bat
Occupation: Adorable secretary

http://imgur.com/ZvSc1FT
Name: Armedeo
Species: Pink Fairy Armadillo
Occupation: Schizophrenic shop keeper
http://imgur.com/YGyHOt8
Name: Vancouver
Species: Rat
Occupation: Judgmental pawn Shop owner

http://imgur.com/5aqX68e
Name: Motti
Nickname: Mots
Species: Emperor Gum Moth
Personality: Lazy
Likes: to sleep on benches and to chew on clothes
Catchphrase: Mothball
Saying: Fashion isn't just beautiful...it's delicious!
Coffee: Mocha/Sugar-three spoonfuls/Milk-lots
Goal: Fashion designer

http://imgur.com/RnswF8T
Name: NudiJudi
Nickname: Judi
Species: Nudibranch
Personality: Normal
Likes: to deliver mail
Catchphrase: slugger
Saying: Falling with style and slime!
Coffee: Blend/Sugar-three spoonfuls/Milk-lots

http://imgur.com/Xz01vO2
Name: Bronx
Nickname: Bro
Species: Okapi
Personality: Jock
Likes: Bragging and lame internet jokes
Catchphrase: Lift
Saying: Do you even lift?
Coffee: Mocha/Sugar-none/Milk-none
Goal: Coach

http://imgur.com/d6MvKiV
Name: Chuckles
Nickname: Chuck
Species: Spotted Hyena
Personality: Smug
Likes: to collect skeletons and skulls as well as to fish
Catchphrase: hee hee
Saying: A laugh a day keeps the doctor away.
Coffee: Kilimanjaro/Sugar-none/Milk-none
Goal: Butcher

Thanks.


----------

